# Le sigh....



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

Got a 5.2Pro for Christmas. It has about 500 miles on it, not one of those miles was on the road. 
And the reason is
Forecast for the week
Snow
19° F | 1° F
-7° C | -17° C

Partly Cloudy
18° F | 9° F
-8° C | -13° C

Snow
27° F | 12° F
-3° C | -11° C

Partly Cloudy
22° F | 2° F
-6° C | -17° C

Partly Cloudy
24° F | 13° F
-4° C | -11° C
Snow
100% chance of precipitation
Partly Cloudy Snow
50% chance of precipitation
Partly Cloudy Partly Cloud


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

slideeslide said:


> Got a 5.2Pro for Christmas. It has about 500 miles on it, not one of those miles was on the road.
> And the reason is
> Forecast for the week
> Snow
> ...


Sounds like we're practically neighbors. Look on the bright side, we have the same weather, but you have the 5.2 and I don't!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Not much of a consolation,*

but others have problems too. Trek's been beating the public relations drum for its Astana pro team sponsorship . . . 

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/trek...rek_named_team_astanas_official_bike_sponsor/

. . . . only to have Astana excluded from the 2008 tour de France.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/feb08/feb13news3


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I read about the possibility of their exclusion a couple of days ago, then earlier this morning read it was official. I've got mixed emotions about the entire issue, but think it only fair of Astana to release the team from contractual obligations, or at least offer the option. 

I'm thinking now it was a good move my holding off on that new Madone purchase. With this news, all orders will cease, prices will plummet and I'll get my new, shiny ride before we hit the 60 degree mark!!


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

PJ352 said:


> With this news, all orders will cease, prices will plummet and I'll get my new, shiny ride before we hit the 60 degree mark!!


....And in this magical fairyland, Bush will be impeached tomorrow, speed limits will be abolished, and all student loan debt will be waived, right?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ - 
With all due respect, you can't really imagine that because Astana is not riding in the TdF that the orders will dry up. How shallow!!! The Madone line of bikes is still great for the average rider with or without Team Astana in the TdF. I bought mine before they signed on with Trek - it was great before them, and its still great! 
Slide - you enjoy your bike!!! If you think its good on the trainer, you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> I read about the possibility of their exclusion a couple of days ago, then earlier this morning read it was official. I've got mixed emotions about the entire issue, but think it only fair of Astana to release the team from contractual obligations, or at least offer the option.
> 
> I'm thinking now it was a good move my holding off on that new Madone purchase. With this news, all orders will cease, prices will plummet and I'll get my new, shiny ride before we hit the 60 degree mark!!


I'm on the fence about the Astana exclusion too. The term "whipping boy" comes to mind.

Good thinking about holding off with your Madone buy! I hear thousands of Astana team replica Madone orders have been cancelled already. Yea right . . . as in "Astana who?"


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the way you think! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey there, '08 - long time since I've hear from you! 

Actually, as I was writing I had the thought that I'd stir you, and stir I did. 

I don't disagree that it would be shallow to buy (or not buy) a bike for the reasons mentioned, but we'd both be foolish to think it doesn't happen. I've talked with LBS's that said after Lance retired Trek Madone sales fell off the scale. A Cervelo dealer told me he can't keep R3's in stock during the TdF. Fact of the matter is, the image, marketing, the hype, it all matters in sales. Not everyone approaches a bike purchase clear headed and armed with ONLY facts. Some may, but others might buy simply because a pro rides "fill in the brand' or they like the color! Even in car sales they say the brand that crossed the finish line first on Sunday has shoppers on Monday. Not all people, but certainly some, are lemmings.

None of this is to say that's why you made the purchase you did. The Madone is certainly a nice bike worth anyones consideration, but I'm still gonna wait til the 5.2 pro drops into the two's before taking the plunge!! :wink:


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ -
I agree completely that winning on Sunday sells on Monday. That said, my LBS and local Trek rep agree that Trek sales fell off in recent years not because of Lance retiring (although im sure that played some kind of role), but because of the Trek line becoming stale and stagnant while others - Cervelo, Orbea, Pinarello, etc... were putting out more modern, cutting edge designs, build, components etc... Trek very well may have been playing catch up with the new Madone, but many reviews believe that Trek has raised the bar and set a new standard that others will try to emulate. Now that the others have seen the latest from Trek, rest assured that they will take that into consideration with their next designs. Bottom line is, this can only benefit us, the bike consumer. I know you tried to get a rise out of me, but know that I still love you PJ!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Now go out and buy that damn Trek PJ!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> PJ -
> I agree completely that winning on Sunday sells on Monday. That said, my LBS and local Trek rep agree that Trek sales fell off in recent years not because of Lance retiring (although im sure that played some kind of role), but because of the Trek line becoming stale and stagnant while others - Cervelo, Orbea, Pinarello, etc... were putting out more modern, cutting edge designs, build, components etc... Trek very well may have been playing catch up with the new Madone, but many reviews believe that Trek has raised the bar and set a new standard that others will try to emulate. Now that the others have seen the latest from Trek, rest assured that they will take that into consideration with their next designs. Bottom line is, this can only benefit us, the bike consumer. I know you tried to get a rise out of me, but know that I still love you PJ!


I really didn't _try_ to get a rise outta you, '08, I just knew that that was going to be the result!
You make some very good points all the way around. For sure, Trek waited a little too long to make needed changes to its carbon line. Given yours and my history, it's ironic in a way for you to mention three brands that I think lack substance, but have the perception of quality going for them. It's arguable, but I don't see any of those three brands as being on a par with some of the better brands, including Trek. IMO, Specialized did a better job of keeping up with technology and the marketplace. My only complaint with Trek was that they fiddled with the details after the bike was in production and in the marketplace. Consumers shouldn't be guinea pigs for any manufacturer, but more times than not, we are.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Now go out and buy that damn Trek PJ!!!


Don't you fret, none. I've still got my eye on that 5.5 pro. I'm figuring with that aerodynamic advantage I'll be able to whup yer butt come spring!!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

What aerodynamic advantage??? 30mm shorter head tube?? And remember, I've been riding all winter, so come spring I'm way ahead of you right off the bat. I've maintained my base level so while its taking you a couple of months of ramping up your conditioning and shape, I'm already there!!! Bring it on PJ!! Nothing would make me happier though than seeing you in front of me on your new 5.5, doing all the work breaking the wind for me!!! I'll be the one who benefits from your aerodynamics!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> What aerodynamic advantage??? 30mm shorter head tube?? And remember, I've been riding all winter, so come spring I'm way ahead of you right off the bat. I've maintained my base level so while its taking you a couple of months of ramping up your conditioning and shape, I'm already there!!! Bring it on PJ!! Nothing would make me happier though than seeing you in front of me on your new 5.5, doing all the work breaking the wind for me!!! I'll be the one who benefits from your aerodynamics!


Not so fast, '08. The 30mm shorter HT is just the beginning. I've been on a trainer all winter long, so my 'base level' as you call it, has been well maintained. As far as your picking up any advantage by my breaking the wind, I'll be so far ahead of you, you won't even know where I went!!  

Besides, everybody knows yellow bikes are faster than black and white ones. :yesnod:


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

On the flats you just wont see me tucked in on your rear wheel because my Black Madone is so stealthy!!! And as far as the hills are concerned, you will just see a speck on the horizon!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_We shall see, Mister Madone. We shall see._


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ -
Hard to tell but is the dog in your pic an Australian Shepherd?? I have a 3yr old red merle Aussie.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> PJ -
> Hard to tell but is the dog in your pic an Australian Shepherd?? I have a 3yr old red merle Aussie.


You've got good eyes, '08. She's a 4 year old blue merle Aussie. Got her from a rescue org. and she's a great dog!!


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

*Finally outside! The Madone Voyage*

I couldnt take it anymore. Put on the fenders, the winter tires and went for it.
This bike is nuts. Hills at speed feel flat, carbon is comfy. Most of all, the geometry is right on. Lean a touch back and it is super stable, lean forward a touch and you can carve it.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats hilarious!!! A Tour de France winner set up as a commuter bike!

Glad you got to enjoy it.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Slide - 
Good for you! Great to see someone buy a bike like ours and actually use it!! The bike is made to be ridden not just leaned up against the wall in someone's living room looking great and spotless just waiting for that dry 80 degree day.


----------

